# Calibrar bias en amplificador qsc



## ask123 (Ene 6, 2006)

Hola me gustaria saber como se calibran las bias o voltaje de reposo en un amplificador qsc, es el mismo proceso que en un rca?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## crazysound (Ene 11, 2009)

Hola Fogonazo, para iniciar la calibración el preset debe estar en 0 ó en máximo (para que estén "cortados" los tr de salida)? Gracias. (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/funciona-amplificador-melody-400w-2757/)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2009)

1) Verificas que los capacitores de tu fuente estén descargados y que el cursor del preset se encuentre totalmente hacia R23.
2) Te lees esto:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/
3) Haces el procedimiento que se detalla y con las precauciones que se detallan
4) Si todo esta bien conecta un multímetro sobre una de las resistencias de emisor (*0,22 Ω* ) y ajusta el preset hasta medir unos *15mV* sobre esta, esos serian (I = V / R) = 0,015 V / 0,22 Ω = *0,068 A (68mA)*


----------



## crazysound (Ene 13, 2009)

Hola Fogonazo, que sería para vos "hacia R23", su resistencia R=0 ó R=1k? porque está mal dibujado...
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2009)

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola Fogonazo, que sería para vos "hacia R23", su resistencia R=0 ó R=1k? porque está mal .....


R23 es la de 1,5 KΩ que esta en serie con el preset de ajuste de bias (1 KΩ)
El preset debe estar a máxima resistencia al comenzar el ajuste y los movimientos sobre este deben ser Muy, muy, muy delicados. después de cada ajuste espera unos 5 seg.para controlar la tensión sobre las resistencias de emisor


----------



## crazysound (Ene 13, 2009)

Hola Fogonazo, eso era lo que necesitaba saber! muchas gracias. Sería mucha molestia pedirte una pequeña explicación de como funciona esta parte del amplificador (bias-drivers-finales)?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2009)

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> ....Sería mucha molestia pedirte una pequeña explicación de como funciona esta parte del amplificador (bias-drivers-finales)?


Simplificando mucho, el transistor, los diodos el preset, y resistencias forman una fuente de tensión.
Esta fuente de tensión polariza a los transistores de salida para que queden en conducción permanente, estos se auto-realimentan negativamente por el efecto de sus propias resistencias de emisor estabilizando su corriente de reposo.


----------



## crazysound (Ene 14, 2009)

.... y al tener VR su máxima resistencia hace que TR10 conduzca, cayendo menos tensión Vce. Y así no llegar a polarizar a los drivers...  (corregime si le erré en mi deducción)

Gracias por la información....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2009)

Es correcto
TR10 se comporta como una fuente de tensión constante, al aumentar la resistencia TR10 disminuye su resistencia y baja su tensión
Al bajar la tensión (TR10) provoca que la tensión B-E de los transistores de salida también disminuya y estos bajen la corriente.


----------



## Conde22 (Sep 15, 2010)

Perdon, mi Nombre es Esteban, tengo una duda... yo en una oportunidad arme dos ampli, pero ahora me toca reparar una mezcladora con ampli....samson tm300 (no pude subir el circuito).---
volo los 4 tr de salidas....compre nuevos, y la hoja de fabrica dice voltaje offset 100 mV.-- y yo tengo a la salida 48 mV....la pregunta es...debo re ajustar con los transistores nuevos la etapa....y llevarla a 100 mV ...por q*UE* cuando le cuelgo un parlante (con la entrada cortocircuiteada) me empieza a hacer un ploc ploc ploc ploc ...(y el parlante va para delante y para tras) y el foco prende y apaga...todavia no queme nada...gracias Esteban.---


----------



## comando (Nov 1, 2010)

Queridos amigos foristas. Quisiera que me ayudaran con esta duda que tengo. Sobre el amplificador qsc 1700. Yo lo estoy armando por que me gusto lo que se dice de este amplificador. Yo quisiera que me ayudaran y me esplique detalladamente de como es el procedimiento completo de la calibracion de las bias y donde se coloca las puntas del tester. Para la calibracion. Y tambien tengo otra dudita. La bobina para la salida de este amplificador es de 2uh con nucleo de aire cuantas vueltas son. El diametro del nucleo y el calibre del alambre se los agradesco mucho que me ayuden con esta duda.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 1, 2010)

Para el inductor, este calculador funciona bastante bien: http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm
Para ajustar la corriente de reposo, con el amplificador a temperatura ambiente, se debe ajustar TR1 de manera tal que haya una tensión de 80 mV a través de R12 o R13 por supuesto sin señal de entrada.


----------



## comando (Nov 1, 2010)

Amigo black. tu me dice que mida la resistencia R12 o R13 y ajuste TR1 pero debo poner  la punta negativa del tester  a tierra o en algun otro lado. gracias y te agradesco a se me olvidaba tu disculpa la molestia pero tengo otra pregunta. yo tengo un transformador que tiene 8" de hierro standar que tiene 1000 watt por 15 amp la pregunta es si nada mas le puedo poner dos condensadores de 10000mf/ 100v para + y - y de hay mismo puedo tomar la salida de las cornetas o de los parlantes. muchas gracias amigo por tu tiempo y tu pronta solucion que me a servido de mucho.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 1, 2010)

Las puntas del tester (aunque te aconsejo que para este tipo de mediciones uses clips tipo cocodrilo), van entre los extremos de la resistencia en cuestión. Supongo que utilizarás un tester digital, con lo qué, no importa mucho donde vaya el negativo o el positivo ya que solo leerás tensión negativa o positiva, pero si querés cuidar la polaridad, subo marcando según qué resistencia midas la polaridad.
Con respecto al transformador y el filtro, si vas a poner 10000 uF, me parece mejor opción 5 de 2200 uF en paralelo, cuestan menos y rinden mejor :;.


----------



## comando (Nov 1, 2010)

AMIGO BLACK. te agradesco mucho tu respuesta por que fue de mucha ayuda. disculpa el tester debe estar en la escala de cc o mv


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 1, 2010)

Debe estar en DC y no sé si es autorango o manual, si es manual depende de las escalas que tengas, algo así como 200 mV o similar.


----------



## comando (Nov 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias amigo black entendi todas tus esplicasiones. desde mañana mismo pongo todo lo que me dijiste en practica y estare en contacto para decirte como me fue con mi proyecto. te agradesco mucho.


----------



## mark7612 (Dic 28, 2010)

hala amigos de foro yo lo arme un amplificador qsc 1500 que publico ladelac ,mi pregunta es cuando lo probe con transistor mj15003 y mj15004 estos se calientan como plancha el voltaje que estoy probando esde 85V-0-85v que puedo hacer para que no se calienten o lo cambio con MJ15022 yMJ15023 a si como esta en en diagrama? gracias antcipadamente con la ayuda que van a dar


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

Mark, que pongas unos u otros transistores, no va a cambiar la potencia que disipan y menos en un amplificador de audio. Unos la admiten y otros no, pero eso no cambia que se calienten de la misma forma.


----------



## mark7612 (Dic 29, 2010)

Gracias black por la respuesta pero que hago para que no se calienten demaciado los transistores de salida


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 29, 2010)

Disipador más grande y si querés ventilación forzada.


----------



## LUCHO DJ (Ene 17, 2011)

Disculpa  una pregunta  hasta donde se le puede aumentar el voltage de las bases de los draivers para que el amplificador trabaje bien y sin riesgos


----------



## TECHNIMIX (Nov 23, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Disipador más grande y si querés ventilación forzada.



saludos! una preguntica black, ese driver del sr oscar qsc1700  andara bien con 12 trs y un voltaje de 80v mas 80v para trabajar con 3 parlantes por canal ? a y los transformadores son de 15 amperios. gracias por la respuesta antemanos!


----------

